# Security Cameras for the grow house



## snuggles (Apr 27, 2008)

hxxp://x10.com/homepage.htm

I just ordered something and my friend already has a system, he likes it and it was pretty cheap. The unit he has can be hooked up through TVs and only kicks on and records when there is motion....so if you have the dough why not look into cameras.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess it would be ok for an outdoor grow but the cameras would have to be wireless....I don't know. I probably wouldn't waste the money but that's just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep they have wireless. My friends system you can't even see, it's real discreet and it's pretty creepy to see what happens at the house when you aren't there. You can see Jehovah's Witnesses before they even knock LOL.


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 27, 2008)

I would be careful about using a wireless cam. You don't need a picture of your garden being picked up by your neighbors. I have some around my house but not in the garden.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah it's for security not to look at your garden. Hence grow house security, and if you have kids it's great. I wouldn't ever recommend putting any grow room on a camera. My buddy has a 4 camera system, front, both sides, and the back (garage). He actually got his orginally cause they were having a lot of dead pets, why he didn't just go to the vet and have an autopsy done I don't know but that's when the cameras went up. I never even knew they were there and I am a frequent visitor. I found out cause we were in the basement when someone knocked and he switched it over to the TV, I chuckled and called him paranoid. He can tell what time his mail got delivered everday, who left a flyer on his door, who,s coming up the street and like I said he's got it set up so it only records if they sense motion. IMO it would just make me feel safer, who shows up at your house when you are at work? Is anybody snooping? Who stole my kids bike from the yard? Plus I figure Big Brother does it why can't I?


----------



## Cole (Apr 27, 2008)

My buddy bought a security camera setup for $146. It was cool because one of the camera was for hooking up to the peephole in his door. He had it setup to the TV in his room.


----------



## DaveTheDingo (May 13, 2008)

Been thinking about doing this myself. little pinhole cams around the house on motion detectors. Tis a good idea.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 13, 2008)

Check ebay. I think I saw the cams with recievers for like $12.


----------



## ms_1 (May 21, 2008)

I always thought that trail cameras sold for hunting would be good.  Most only take stills but some take a couple minutes of motion too. They are motion sensitive and will work in the dark.  I thought they'd be good right in the grow room.  I figure that if anyone has made it that far, you're already busted but if it's someone who's just stealing weed from you or kids, it would be nice to have a pic of them.  There are also lots of cheap door bells that ring when a door is opened or are motion sensitive that could be placed by the grow area with the bell somewhere else.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah if you do get them hide them good, if you dont and theyre in the open it raises quistion with whoever neigbors, freinds, and popo.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> yeah if you do get them hide them good, if you dont and theyre in the open it raises quistion with whoever neigbors, freinds, and popo.


 
I agree, funny isn't it though the good guys can do it but us homeowners look shady if we do


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 5, 2008)

I put up cameras around my house because of a neighborhood vandal.  I made them obvious and when I talked to people in the neighborhood I also mentioned that I had cameras. When I tell friends I have cameras they laugh and say "In that neighborhood?"
Its a good time stamp of who comes and goes.  
I just put in a security system. I don't think I'm getting paranoid and it really has nothing to do with growing.

The systems are cheap if you install them yourself and mine will call my cell phone.  Nobody calls me from the home phone so I know if the alarm gets tripped.  My system will stop 99% of the stupid people and the 1% that get in will be disappointed when they see what I have.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 5, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I would be careful about using a wireless cam. You don't need a picture of your garden being picked up by your neighbors. I have some around my house but not in the garden.


 
_ I put a camera in with the grow once, just to be able to check the temps and lights at night without having to go out to shed.  I happened to be adding other cameras and noticed that anyone with a reciever of the same frequency could see the grow.  I dont have neighbors within the 1000-1500 ft range of the radios, but it might be a goood idea to pay attention to the radio range and subsequent prying eyes._:hubba:


----------



## thief (Jun 5, 2008)

even parinoids have real enemys. game cameras pointing at an outdoor grow might allert one to the crop haveing been discovered. wireless...my neghibor uses a scanner to pick up on cordless phones an ****. i woodnt trust em. but the older corded type seem pretty secure. i am going to get a corded system sometime just to monitor the ppl comeing an going


----------



## snuggles (Jun 5, 2008)

I think some peole are missing the point this is not for your plants or your grow room. It's for the laocation of your grow. *NEVER PUT A WIRELESS CAMERA ON A PLANT NEVER!!!!!!
*
And yes I got it for my own home also just so I feel secure. I have motion sensors that chime when they sense motion then lights kick on and the cameras start recording. I am also the only one who hears the chime the intruder just thinks I have a motion light. If my alarm is tripped I had something like 3 numbers it would call I chose 2, me and a relative I trust. I don't know about you guys but we have had the alarm people in my neighborhood recently offering free alarm systems for a year. They keep coming back and I keep saying no. When they ask why and I answer they look at me like I'm an idiot.

Why wouldn't I:
1. If tripped it calls cops and the security people neither of which I trust or want near my house. Cops are always a last ditch for me even if I got robbed, don't trust them and I don't want them near me or my house or my dogs. Cops are evil incarnate in my mind, they are supposed to show up to help and you always hear the horror stories.

2. You have no control over it

3. Strangers come into your house to set it up....you better hope they are honest

4. It's nobodies business but mine

5. Who wants to pay false alarm charges

6. Cause I would rather handle things on my own

7. I can watch my house over the internet yes that's right, but that's dangerous isn't it? WHY? I don't think it is, hell I can tell what time my mail showed. 

Also if you were growing in your house wouldn't you like a heads up, might catch a LEO checking out your property which is illegal. Basically it will warn you of anything strange and give you the time to do something about it and secondly you never know how it might protect you and your rights. VIDEO DOESN'T LIE!!!!!!

But once again don't be a dope and put a wireless camera on a plant unless you want your whole neighborhood to know what you do, seriously people think.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

lol,no need for camras.i got a watch dog. (a doberman and i might be gettin a pit bull) their all the security i need.i mean,it would be good to know who broke in,but what r u gonna do..call the cops and tell em  someone stole your plants.i'd rather have my dog/dogs.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 5, 2008)

I have 4 dogs, they can't tell me anything LOL. I more worried about the cops than a MJ thief to be honest. Here's something for you though, my brother in law and sis had an incident in their neighborhood. This story will also show you that LEO just sucks sometimes. OK there whole street 5 blocks of it was vandalized and things were stolen. Any unlocked car got stuff stolen from it, they keyed cars slashed tires etc. Instead of calling the cops my brother in law watched the video and low and behold it was a bunch of kids, one of them lived down the street. So my brother in law went to the parents of the kid showed them the video and said if you don't call the cops I will....LOL I love my brother in law but he's an intimidating guy to say the least he doesn't mince words. When the cops originally showed, the whole street got robbed LOL, my brother in law told them to take a hike, he didn't need any help, they needed the help last night when somehow a whole street got vadalized and not one cop saw anything NOT ONE. Too busy who knows what? 

I use my more for info though to be honest with you. What if you did catch LEO on your property, you know what you could do to him? Knowing the situation is half the battle IMO.


----------



## Roken (Jun 5, 2008)

Wassup Snuggles,
                          I was interested in getting some camera's myself, if you can point me in the direction for those motion senserd ones i'd be stoked.  I've already had 4 kids show up and try to rip me off, the only security system i had was my bat and a lead weight.  I threw the lead weight through there back window and beat 2 of them down before they all dissapeard.  I am against violence but if your comin for my crop, im going to love kicken the sh*t out of you!!!  I am waiting for these kids to show up again, round 2 no one's getting away.  Also i have an ex gangmember next door who just sprayed acid on my out door crop, killed half of those beautiful girls.  The crappy thing is i cant prove it was him, but he is my only enemy so it isnt hard to figure out who did what.  It's a shame we have to put up with this type of harrasment to grow a simple plant, i have my cannabis card and grow for a club here in long beach so its not just me who gets ripped off, its hundreds of patients also without there medicine.  Camera's need to go up and i dont care what anyone thinks, im legal and im standing my ground to protect these rights i fought so hard to achive!!!!!!  Thanks for thr input guys, peace and love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

Roken yes i have a buddy who just moved out to cali for medical grow, he says its more amazing then he ever dreamed.. Im hopin to move cali soon for medical purposes... but when theyre isnt medical and no decriminalized its another story of getin busted, and robbed. The souths laws are strict as hell for growin even though i count myself as a medical patient still.As for exgang member make a peace he probbly still has ties to the gang their isnt such thing as a real ex gang member its your in till you die..


----------



## snuggles (Jun 5, 2008)

http://x10.com/homepage.htm

I got the deal on the homepage plus some extra toys. Look the site over and decide what is best for you...if I can help with any questions let me know.


----------



## Roken (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow!! that's are really da*n good deal man, you cant beat that for under 300$bucks. thanks for the info snuggles.
Roken!


----------

